# Add the cost of bottle and labels?



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Blueline. My price includes the bottles and labels.


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

My local Bee-Supply/Honey store charges per pound plus container, so I guess it goes either way.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you are selling honey in anything other than a barrel, all costs should be included in the price.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Are empty barrels free? 
I want a free barrel!.

The price you charge per pound should include every cost to bring your product to market.

How do I caculalate the opportunity cost of time spent on Beesource?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It has been a long time since I have sold honey by the barrel. When I did, I got barrels from somewhere and when I delivered them to the packer I brought home barrels for the next season. I got X for the honey, per pound.

When I sell honey in 5 gallon totes, I get $3.00/lb and I get the tote back when I make the next delivery.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't have room for a barrel!
My wife wants me to get organized this weekend so she has room to park her car in my "Honey House". I things I have to deal with!


----------



## blueline (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone. As always I appreciate it. Good to hear from you Mark, I haven't been on here much this year.

Blueline


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I thought we were missing you. Glad you are back.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Barrels are 7 bucks from my source. Washed. I rewash with bleach and re-epoxy, because I'm paranoid. I quit using reused buckets. Everybody does it. But I dont. On that note, I also have totes, which I get for next to nothing. The real question is what to put in this 1300 gallon food grade tank I got from a guy yesterday. Has 3 times the value in stainless fittings than what I paid. Back to original topic, I also include jar cost. When I discuss it with other keepers I always tell them gross and net. And they always laugh that I'm not gouging, but hey, I've found a great niche.


----------



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

Mbeck You need to ask your wife if her car will extract honey, honey if not it don't go in the honey house!!


----------

